# Mossy Cat back



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

This was discussed @ altimas.net but I want to bring it back up. Do you guys really believe the dyno results? The base results are better than mine with CAI and Stillen muffs. I think its a LIE! 

Here is a link to the dyno results:

http://www.mossyperformance.com/mpexdyno.jpg


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the acutally numbers might be off due to the dyno but I dont think that was the ID for the post...Greg wanted you to see the difference in what the exhaust added to the car. If you took the base line dyno and said it was 0 (zero) then the run with the exhaust would be 19, showing an increase. So if Greg dyno's somewhere else and hits the normal avg of 205 as a baseline then with the exhaust he would achieve 224hp roughly. Anyone please correct me if Im wrong here.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

i agree


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

I was there to witness the results and I find those numbers way too high. The difference may or may not be accurate.

But you will soon find out  In fact the car will be dyno tested on our usual 248C in a few days and the results will be in NissanPerformanceMag.com.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I thought they were a tad optimistic


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *I was there to witness the results and I find those numbers way too high. The difference may or may not be accurate.
> 
> But you will soon find out  In fact the car will be dyno tested on our usual 248C in a few days and the results will be in NissanPerformanceMag.com. *


there are going to be alot of ticked off 3rd gen owners if the same results are achieved


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Boosterwitch said:


> *I was there to witness the results and I find those numbers way too high. The difference may or may not be accurate.
> 
> But you will soon find out  In fact the car will be dyno tested on our usual 248C in a few days and the results will be in NissanPerformanceMag.com. *


yup ...see it next month (248C Dynojet)

Believe me Greg isn't going to try to boost the readings. He knows we are taking it to R&D this week.. Those were legit numbers based on dyno runs performed by Mossy on a Mustang dyno.. Now some feel Mustang results are a little weird.. I would have to agree.. I've seen some strange things on those dynos...

We will also try to get some video of the dyno runs for the article.


----------

